# massey ferguson reverse pto



## dennis wagner (Jun 8, 2020)

my pto will not go in reverse will work find in forward took top cover off and looks like it is moving the the rear ok is there something I am missing here. also at the same time the 3 point is not wanting to go back up looks like the fluid is thin I just replaced it last summer with some from tractor supply it showed to be full before I drained it. it does have the rear hyd controls I messed with them you think one might of stuck not sure how that system works thanks for any help as I am new to this site


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

P.T.O. Only runs in one direction. Its engine driven 
Ground speed p.t.o. will run in reverse because the tires drive it.
This is in tractors I have owned. 
Not knowing your model makes it hard to say but older M.F. models need a heavy oil in the gearbox with the pump. It also shares transmission oil in older models


----------



## dennis wagner (Jun 8, 2020)

dennis wagner said:


> my pto will not go in reverse will work find in forward took top cover off and looks like it is moving the the rear ok is there something I am missing here. also at the same time the 3 point is not wanting to go back up looks like the fluid is thin I just replaced it last summer with some from tractor supply it showed to be full before I drained it. it does have the rear hyd controls I messed with them you think one might of stuck not sure how that system works thanks for any help as I am new to this site


----------



## dennis wagner (Jun 8, 2020)

thank you I thought my post hole would go in reverse but now after looking at it it seems to be correct thank you


----------

